# How much does a gold assay cost?



## carcrossguy (Jan 12, 2011)

I called sgs in vancouver and they said $150.00.


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 12, 2011)

I can do a fire assay for you for gold content, its $50 CAD and at this present time 1 week to get it done. I would need 1-2 grams of material

I've seen fire assay quotes as low as $25 per sample and XRF assay as cheap as $10 per sample.


----------



## shyknee (Jan 12, 2011)

Edi gold

nice web site


----------



## 4metals (Jan 24, 2011)

There are assays and there are assays. You failed to specify what you need assayed and the physical condition it is in. A simple metallic sample, be it a dip or a drilling is much cheaper than a complex ore. A gravimetric fire assay is much cheaper than a fusion and cupellation followed by instrumental analysis. To compare fairly you have to compare apples and apples.


----------

